# New engineer in need of advise



## Andrea (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello

I am new in the forum and I am very exited to see an Engineering forum where people actually reply to the posts. 

My situation is this:

I studied Environmental Engineering in Colombia. After my graduation I worked for a year as a HSE department manager in my country. After that, came to the states (legally for those who might ask) and it has been terribly difficult for me to find a job in the engineering field. I had to settle for different jobs like file clerk, tutor and assistant store manager because our financial situation.

My question is, should I include experiences like assistant store manager and tutor in my resume? or maybe just explain the gap in my cover letter?

Is been almost two years since my last "real" job experience.

I would appreciate your advise


----------



## EnvEngineer (Mar 26, 2012)

The environmental engineering field has been really tight the last couple of years so it is no suprize that you were not able to find a job. A two year gap with non-industry experience is pretty bad, you need to take some steps to make it less bad.

I am not sure where you are located but here in California we have a large number of volunteer positions that can really help keep you in the loop and provide you with current references within the industry. My son was in the same boat and he has worked on two wetland restoration projects and a ocean sampling. You can also do a free internship at some firms, they need temp field help and sometimes some research assistance, I would also check with the environmental labor fims, they are always looking for temp worker.

Here is my suggestion, redo your resume and make it more of a capability statement rather than a time line of where you have worked. What have you done, how will that help *them* in the position you are seeking, and what additional capabilities do you bring (store management, ability to work with staff in a constructive and undersanding manner to meet client needs. And get some current experience to bolster up your qualifications.


----------



## Andrea (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you! I really appreciate your advice.

I live in a VERY small town in Florida, in the middle of nowhere (literally). I’ve been trying to volunteer and get an internship in the environmental field but so far nothing has come up. Now that we are in a not-so-bad financial situation, we are looking forward to move.

As I see things now the best move for me will probably be to go back to school and get a masters degree. I have noticed that internships are more accessible when you are a student.

I will follow your suggestion and change my resume.

Again, thank you!


----------

